# How many days of Flagyl/Metronidazole for loose stool?



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Foxxy just got back from the vet after a little bout with loose, kinda mucousy (sp) stool--no blood and no awful smell. He prescribed Flagyl (metronidazole) for 7 days (2x a day). I am hesitant to give it to her for that long, I don't want her to become immune to it. If you give Flagyl, for how long does your vet reommend? She had HGE in late October and I am pretty worried/paranoid that she will get it again. I have no clue what could of caused this since she is on a pretty strict diet. Any feedback??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My cat has had metro and we give it her for up to 3weeks at a time,if her Ibs gets worse again she goes back on it so I would do what your vet has given her,the cat has been on and off it for 3 years so I wouldn't worry about 7 days


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope was off and on it for weeks when she was younger. She was fine. I worried so gave her probiotics while she was on it and some time after.


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Hope was off and on it for weeks when she was younger. She was fine. I worried so gave her probiotics while she was on it and some time after.


What probiotic do you use? I need to get her weight up! Im giving her some nutri-cal but still skinny


----------

